# Car has been keyed - filling advice?



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Hi - First time in my memory my car has been keyed. Luckily only across one door about 18" and being silver, it's not "that" obvious, but boy it sure annoyed me! 

Anyway - I have a spare door (have 4... long story) so I am not bothered about any finish so thought I would have a go at attempting to "professionally" fill and flat the scratch to try and get the best finish I can. Of the 18" keying, at least 12" is beyond normal wet sanding rescue - done with some aggression/jealousy for sure.

So.... techniques? I admit I have done the odd bit of touching in of stone chips but this doesn't go beyond just putting small blobs of paint from a touch up kit into chips using a tiny modeling brush. I would like to attempt to fill and repair this scratch over time, taking my time, to get the best result. It would also serve me well to perhaps learn a new skill for my detailing. :thumb:

The car is diamond silver (skoda fabia). I own a basic touch up kit with a basecoat/lacquer in separate pots. Never used the clear ever.... 

Looking for any decent advice please.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

You may get better advice with pics.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I simply don't understand why people do that??  what do they get from it??


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I simply don't understand why people do that??  what do they get from it??


Jealousy, nothing accomplished in life, low-lifes, idiots, chavs...etc. take your pic.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi there is not a lot you can do ...If you apply colour it will show up really bad with being silver ....also a scratch can never be filled even with filler as the line can come back ...the scratch should be taking to bellow the base of the scratch primed and painted .


sorry that its not what you want to here 


tommy


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Agree with the above post. I filled in the stone chips on my silver BMW. Don't match at all really. Either too much metallic flake or none.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

All I can recommend for a "reasonable" result is...

Put some body filler in the scratch, shave it off with a blade, 2000 wet sand it, polish it up. 

Then try and get some silver tinter, it's a pure silver which is mainly metallic without the extras. 

It will dry pure silver without going dark, but will likely dry matt.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Feel for you mate
Previous car was keyed across the doors but I left this to a body shop to repair for me 

The reason being it was too deep for any at home repair and as mentioned above has to be sanded right down etc


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Picture



basically where the scratch goes sort of bold is where there is serious depth to the scratch.

and my car although just a "skoda" isn't your average skoda, so I can see why someone might wish to deface it - jealous types of course


----------

